# Pray For Me and my DH



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

I am new to this website but have started posting as need some help. The past couple of weeks been a roller coaster for us both and just found out that our first IVF attempt can't go ahead due to me needing LAP - possible cysts/endo. DH has problems with sperm too. Everything feels like it is going wrong and trying to understand why this is happening - Please don't tell me this is God's will - as that just makes me angry (sorry ) just trying to understand why life is unfair . As a couple we have had a long fight to be together across continents and i assumed God was gonna to give us a break - but no.!!
Need some wise words and encouragement-lost my sense of perspective . Sorry if i sound like a pain in the ass but struggling with life


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Chedza

Cannot tell you it will all be ok - anyway, it would seem very crass to say so - just let your feelings be expressed and know that there are lots of wonderful people on this site who will help you with information and their own experiences at those times when you feel that you are alone and noone understand what you are going through.

I too have endo and cysts and have had two laps (and had a third lap cancelled yesterday so I am feeling very low and vulnerable at the mo) - I have found the endo thread very helpful and when i feel down or have a question or just want to say what i am feeling and know that i will not be judged I write a post and always get a reply that makes me feel a bit better.

I hope that you feel a bit more postive soon - this whole process is a rollercoaster, so remember for every down there will be an up!

Nxx


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Aw Chedza,
So sorry that things are not going to plan hun - big hugs  To have your IVF cancelled must have been so frustrating for you both but I'm sure once you have had your LAP and the Dr.s have dealt with your suspected endo/cyst then you will be in the best possible place, health wise, to proceed forward and have a successful IVF cycle  The problem is these things take time...and this IF rollercoaster tests everyones patience!  But I'm sure you will get there in the end - hold onto that dream! 
My heart went out to you when you said:



Chedza said:


> Please don't tell me this is God's will - as that just makes me angry (sorry ) just trying to understand why life is unfair .


But one thing I can, with hand on my heart, say is that God has got a great plan for your life...I often turn to this verse when I'm struggling:

'For I know the plans I have for you' declares the Lord, 'plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you.' Jeremiah 29:11

Why life is so unfair at times, is a question that has been asked by people from the beginning of time, I imagine. There are no easy answers - perhaps just a part of the mystery of life.  
However, for me, I can see that both the ups & downs in my life have made me into the person that I am. During the hard times I have always found that God has led special people to walk alongside me - to hold my hand - keep me going. When I was struggling on my IF journey, I found this wonderful site 
And I reiterate was nbr1968 said that there are plenty of people on here who can help & support you 

I will keep you in my 

*nbr1968* - sorry you're feeling low too  & 

Love Dibley xx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't have any answers, but I will pray that you will get through this horrid time


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Dear Everyone
Dibley- I knew that verse would come back to haunt me !!! Your words made me cry(it is not even 10am on a Sat. morning !!) Thank you for what you said about plans for my life- It is hard to believe at the moment as I don't really like my current job but am staying put what with all this extra stuff going on but it helps to see that this time is a few years in my life and it won't always be this poop.
What you said about special people is also interesting. Just been back to my parents to see my bro who has returned from Thailand where he has lived for the past 4 years. He proposed to his Thai girlfriend a couple of months ago and they were due to come here to visit. She had a horrific accident and completely smashed her face up/re-constructive surgery etc etc. To cut a long story short- they are both here for good and she is absolutely AMAZING - she is one tough little cookie and hilarious- the life /spirit she has is unbelievable. I really don't know how she keeps going (her face is pretty scarred).For me it is a lesson in how life twists and turns and the fact that she is alive and they are getting married is about believing things work out.

N- sorry about your cancelled op - not suprised you are feeling low- I have the greatest respect for everyone on this site to be honest- the strength that all us women have to keep going through all this -KEEP IT UP SISTER!!!
Sky blue- like your name and thanks for your prayers .
How do I keep emailing to you guys on this thread ?? 
Keep Strong Chedza xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Chedza

I'm sorry you are having such a tough time - ((hugs))

I too remember feeling very angry with God about our IF and failed cycles, but now we can see that he had other plans for us, that would never have happened if we had had birth children.  We have been so blessed and we are sure this is His plan for us, even when things are tough.  

All I know is that in my experience, if you keep talking to him in the dark valleys, you do come thorough to a brighter place.  If only we knew the answers at the time.  

Love and prayers
Bop


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

One of my friends at church has said that God has a plan for my life and to keep trusting Him whenever I've been having a bad day or even bad week.  I've found it comforting, the way she's said it as well.  She's one of 3 people who've been really supportive. Whole church family gas been great but several have said be patient, it'll happen, in God's time.

Hang in there.  Find a way of coping with tougher days.  For me it's laying down with Worship music on.


----------

